# Pyranha 4-Twenty & an AT paddle stolen on May 27th



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reward if found. One hundred dollar reward & no questions asked, or three hundred dollar reward if it leads to an arrest and conviction. On Saturday May 27th @ the Clear Creek Whitewater Festival Bart Pinkham's 4-Twenty and an AT Paddle were taken from the back of his truck. Please reply to this post if you know anything, or bad karma is heading your way. 

Thanks, 
T-ROY Golden River Sports 

Back to top 


Display posts from previous: All Posts1 Day7 Days2 Weeks1 Month3 Months6 Months1 Year Oldest FirstNewest First


----------

